# paint mixed with tile grout



## ccmorical (Dec 4, 2011)

Wondering if anyone out there has mixed latex paint into tile grout to change the color? I can't see why it would be a problem.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

ccmorical said:


> Wondering if anyone out there has mixed latex paint into tile grout to change the color? I can't see why it would be a problem.


you can't?


----------



## ccmorical (Dec 4, 2011)

Tell me why you think that? I would think that latex would be compatable with the polymer in the grout. The reason I want to do it is because I can't get color I want in stock grout colors.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

I can think of a whole host of reasons why that's a bad idea--first and foremost being they weren't formulated to go with each other. In addition to the color you're looking to take from the paint you're getting everything else along with it. 

You're asking for a failure.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2011)

http://www.groutdye.com/custom_color_design.htm

Do it right. Adding paint will void any warranty and probably weaken the grout as a whole. The above link is only one of many companies that will create a custom dye for you.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2011)

Also check with multiple tile suppliers. There are many "stock" colors that vary from one supplier to the next.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

would you add grout to make a harder paint?

Contact the manufacturer and get their blessing to custom mix different colors of their product. Getting exact grout colors with cement based is a tough time considering how much water content, humidity, sealing, etc.. can effect the color. 

Have you looked at the epoxy color samples? those are supposedly dead on although i don't have the stones to do epoxy until i do it at my house first.


----------



## underwoodhi (Feb 14, 2013)

No offense, but are you crazy? Doesn't sound like a good idea to me at all.

Can you mix grouts together to get the color you are looking for?
Concrete colorant? 

You can also paint the grout after it is cured but I'm not crazy about that either


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

This has got to be a joke. No self respecting contractor would even ask such a question. If that doesn't work maybe your wife or girlfriend has some nail polish that will help you match, or better yet maybe you can find some kids with washable markers to get just the right tint.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

With all the grout colors available, you can't find the "right one"? 

You cannot mix paint into grout...ever!! 

If you really can't find the right color.... You may be able to mix up your own color by using different colors of grout. However, I have never tried it and would suggest contacting the manufacturer to see if it's possible. If you decide to go this route the only other suggestion I would have is make sure you mix enough to do the job the first time!


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Better to ask the question and be called crazy than go ahead and do it and deal with the consequences.

It's a bad idea. You can add dry pigments in small amounts to cement grouts - years ago I talked with the tech people at Laticrete about it, and they were OK with it - it's just mortar, after all. Anything else is messing with the chemistry and asking for failure.

It's also a bad business move to tell a customer that you can create a better, perfectly color-matched grout. You give them the palette, tell them to choose the one they like, and warn them that results may vary.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> ...maybe you can find some kids with washable markers to get just the right tint.


You laugh, but... I've seen it done, with Sharpies, on an exterior deck. Power-washing revealed pink grout, which the owner didn't like. I kept my mouth shut and stayed out of it.


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

maybe you could use cement dyes, but what are you really saving, geeze I remember parents being psychotically cheap after living through the great depression, is it got to happen again?


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Adding latex paint will definitely screw up the grout, I believe it's due to the fillers (don't know for sure, but it definitely doesn't work).

Making a custom color match is an iterative process and is very time consuming. You have to dry it and then seal it to see what you'll get. I've had to do it for some matches - big PITA.


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

if you cant find a color with the grout manufacturers out there you got problems.

https://www.google.com/search?q=gro...BA&biw=939&bih=581&sei=Q7YqUbr9IJG29gSSmYDADg


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm sorry.. And I'll probably be banned for this..


That is and has you be the most ridiculous question I've seen yet. 

And to even answer .. 

Just move this to jokes and funnies section


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

duburban said:


> would you add grout to make a harder paint?


This might be the best response, thought.

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

If you want to get just the Right color for your grout. I suggest you grout with what ever grout you have at hand and then use a water-based epoxy (same stuff as grout recolorents) tinted to the desired color for the finish.


----------



## solsik (Aug 26, 2017)

Acrylic paint may ABSOLUTELY be added to sanded grout. This is a technique I have used for about a decade. Sanded grout is essentially mortar, which uses water to begin a chemical process that hardens it. All in all, even the best applied grout has many inherent vulnerabilities that present themselves over time such as cracking or becoming brittle under stress or vibration, or becoming permissible to moisture. A high quality acrylic paint or latex paint will decrease a number of these flaws, with no downside I've noticed over 10 years. (it can be in some ways more difficult to remove, if you ever need to remove it). Paint, be it latex, acrylic, oil etc. is just a pigmented medium. Latex is the medium for latex paint and acrylic is the base for acrylic paint, both of which are water based, and no water based paint I've used yet has negatively affected any grout application I've done. I would stay away from specialized paints like crackle effect paint, glow in the dark, etc, or at least test a small area first for compatibility. Don't worry about how strong it will be. Last I checked, acrylic is pretty tough stuff. Let an entire tube of acrylic paint dry out completely, and take a chunk of mortar the same size, and see which one is more easily destroyed by a hammer and/or chisel. 

1:6 paint:mixed grout ratio is what I found works best. You want to mix the grout to the desired consistency first, and then add the paint. Don't use a cheap acrylic craft paint, but rather an archival artist paint like golden or liquitex. I haven't found the brand to make much difference in latex paints. 

Because paint is much more densely pigmented than grout, you can achieve some much richer colors. 

Keep in mind the paint will need longer to dry, especially in wet applications like a shower, since until the paint dries into a waterproof material, it is still water soluble. Once it does dry, the grout will be far more waterproof than your neighbors grout.

Enjoy.

So very sorry to bump an old thread; it's usually frowned upon in many forums, especially from a new account, but this is the first result on google when searching for grout+paint, and I fear it may be misleading.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

solsik said:


> Acrylic paint may ABSOLUTELY be added to sanded grout. This is a technique I have used for about a decade. Sanded grout is essentially mortar, which uses water to begin a chemical process that hardens it. All in all, even the best applied grout has many inherent vulnerabilities that present themselves over time such as cracking or becoming brittle under stress or vibration, or becoming permissible to moisture. A high quality acrylic paint or latex paint will decrease a number of these flaws, with no downside I've noticed over 10 years. (it can be in some ways more difficult to remove, if you ever need to remove it). Paint, be it latex, acrylic, oil etc. is just a pigmented medium. Latex is the medium for latex paint and acrylic is the base for acrylic paint, both of which are water based, and no water based paint I've used yet has negatively affected any grout application I've done. I would stay away from specialized paints like crackle effect paint, glow in the dark, etc, or at least test a small area first for compatibility. Don't worry about how strong it will be. Last I checked, acrylic is pretty tough stuff. Let an entire tube of acrylic paint dry out completely, and take a chunk of mortar the same size, and see which one is more easily destroyed by a hammer and/or chisel.
> 
> 1:6 paint:mixed grout ratio is what I found works best. You want to mix the grout to the desired consistency first, and then add the paint. Don't use a cheap acrylic craft paint, but rather an archival artist paint like golden or liquitex. I haven't found the brand to make much difference in latex paints.
> 
> ...


This has to be a joke. No manufacturer would EVER approve this method. Grouts, while have similarities to mortar, are not essentially mortar. People spend years and tens of thousands of dollars to get degrees in chemical engineering to then get hired and paid tens of thousands and hundreds of thousands of dollars to formulate products. Everything is measured and precisely formulated to give a specific end result.

This has got to be some of the most irresponsible advice I have seen on CT. You should NEVER add anything to any product that hasn't been tested and approved by the manufacturer.


----------



## solsik (Aug 26, 2017)

TNTSERVICES said:


> This has to be a joke. No manufacturer would EVER approve this method. Grouts, while have similarities to mortar, are not essentially mortar. People spend years and tens of thousands of dollars to get degrees in chemical engineering to then get hired and paid tens of thousands and hundreds of thousands of dollars to formulate products. Everything is measured and precisely formulated to give a specific end result.
> 
> This has got to be some of the most irresponsible advice I have seen on CT. You should NEVER add anything to any product that hasn't been tested and approved by the manufacturer.


Good Afternoon, sir. No, I'm afraid it was not a joke. My ex's father had a master's in landscape architecture, yet I can draw, draft, landscape AND identify plants better than he can. He check's the "Master's Degree" box, and I can barely qualify for the "some college". To each their own, but I don't put much faith in the institutions of higher education. Also, I don't know which grout manufacturer convinced you there's a team of scientists in some basement laboratory working around the clock to bring you a better grout, but I need to get their marketing firm's number.


----------



## solsik (Aug 26, 2017)

Again, to assure anyone who comes along and reads this, despite the number of respondents who THEORIZE that it's an unacceptable PRACTICE, but can't explain why, take a moment to consider this...

They've been making grout the same way for thousands of years. Graded sand, powdered metals for pigments, and cement. Powdered metals are a common source of pigmentation in paint. Anyone who has acrylic paints will recognize color names such as "Zinc yellow", "Cobalt Blue", Titanium White", etc... The sand and cement are obvious. See for yourself. Look at the MSDS of any grout brand, new or old. Virtually all sanded grouts will have these three things, and MAYBE one more ingredient... Guess what it is?

"Polymer" and acrylic are commonly added to many newer grouts. Why? Because it turns into a flexible, durable rubber-like material, like acrylic but not quite as strong as liquid-based acrylic. The upside of "Polymer" over "acrylic" is that it can be packaged as a powder - and then be reconstituted with water. Why all the quotation marks? Because Polymer is what we call powdered acrylic! They're the same thing.

Always do your own research. Don't count on others to be better informed than you - that's how an entire nation ends up insulated in asbestos.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

solsik said:


> Good Afternoon, sir. No, I'm afraid it was not a joke. My ex's father had a master's in landscape architecture, yet I can draw, draft, landscape AND identify plants better than he can. He check's the "Master's Degree" box, and I can barely qualify for the "some college". To each their own, but I don't put much faith in the institutions of higher education. Also, I don't know which grout manufacturer convinced you there's a team of scientists in some basement laboratory working around the clock to bring you a better grout, but I need to get their marketing firm's number.


Unlike you I actually do find having a good education actually can make you smarter. I am sorry that your ex's father was a lousy landscape architect, but your argument proves nothing, other than you have a false sense of self.

As far as being convinced...I like to actually educate myself. One of the ways to educate yourself on these products is to get training from the manufacturers. You can also tour their faculties and meet these scientists that you think are imaginary.

I have attended and met many of their product developers. A few include: Mapei, Ardex, Custom Building, Bostik and Schluter. To hear them explain their products and how they work is pretty cool. To see all the testing and experimentation that goes into how they formulate helps an installer understand why it's important to mix and use the products in the manner they recommend.

I also belong to the NTCA: http://www.tile-assn.com/. Our installers will soon be CTI certified and will be completing their Certification classes. We attend their regional classes.

We also attend trade shows like KBIS.

Point is what you are doing IS NOT approved, nor would be approved, by any manufacturer. Trust me when I say that you are, 1) not at smart as you think and 2) are not smarter than the guys who dedicate their careers to formulating these products.

But keep adding house paint to your caulk, it makes no difference to me. What makes a difference is advising others, who are trying to better themselves and grow their businesses, to do something that is wrong.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

solsik said:


> Again, to assure anyone who comes along and reads this, despite the number of respondents who THEORIZE that it's an unacceptable PRACTICE, but can't explain why, take a moment to consider this...
> 
> They've been making grout the same way for thousands of years. Graded sand, powdered metals for pigments, and cement. Powdered metals are a common source of pigmentation in paint. Anyone who has acrylic paints will recognize color names such as "Zinc yellow", "Cobalt Blue", Titanium White", etc... The sand and cement are obvious. See for yourself. Look at the MSDS of any grout brand, new or old. Virtually all sanded grouts will have these three things, and MAYBE one more ingredient... Guess what it is?
> 
> ...


All polymers are not created equal. Knowing the language and throwing around some Google knowledge isn't someone I would take advice from. 

And it's not a theory that this is an unaccepted practice. Please show my where the NTCA, TCNA, ANSI or any manufacturer has approved your method.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

And what is the Fine Art trade? Who are you and who do you work for? I am an open book. My website and FB page are in my signature.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

As TNT knows, I'm not a stickler for using approved methods, but using whatever house paint is a bad idea. I tried this out using leftover unsanded grout and leftover paint a few years ago. There was huge, totally unacceptable shrinkage.


----------



## solsik (Aug 26, 2017)

I did specify sanded grout. At least you had the stones to try it - thanks for reporting your results. Now we know.

The IBC approved asbestos, but not cob, of which the oldest standing structures on earth are made from?


I work for myself doing whatever the heck I want, and I'd put my skills as a craftsman up against anyone's, any damn day. I'm not here to make this personal. Paint works, O' Pioneers.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

solsik said:


> I did specify sanded grout. At least you had the stones to try it - thanks for reporting your results. Now we know.
> 
> The IBC approved asbestos, but not cob, of which the oldest standing structures on earth are made from?
> 
> ...


Like I said, I couldn't care less how you hack it up on your own jobs. But when you promote a completely unapproved method and use lame ass reasons to back it up, I am going to call you on it.

Unlike you, I work for my clients. I don't experiment on their homes. I use time tested and approved methods. Not to mention that there are much better ways to get custom grout colors.

https://laticrete.com/support-and-d...ort/grout-selector/permacolor-select-anycolor


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

So are you going to reveal who you really are, what is your company name or your real trade?


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

solsik said:


> I work for myself doing whatever the heck I want, and I'd put my skills as a craftsman up against anyone's, any damn day.


In other words, you putter around your house, garage, shed and possibly properties you own. Good for you :thumbsup:

Overbuilding under building finding quick solutions, that you the client approve, also good for you.

Difference between a pro and doing whatever you please, then being satisfied with it?

You, the Customer, won't withhold payment, litigate and sue you for poorly delivered services. Nor do you have a real world standard / reputation to uphold. The Professionals, trade specific professionals, here at CTalk uphold high industry standards to avoid all that BS and to get paid above any monkey can do it wages/earnings.

You, the OP, don't seem much like a professional contractor. in that regard.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Regardless if mixing paint with grout works if I did it I couldn't help feeling like a dumbass doing it.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

https://laticrete.com/en/our-produc.../grouts/cementitious-grouts/permacolor-select

Lati has a product that will do what the original poster is asking. Note: if the solution was simply adding a paint to the grout mix they would have done it. They went through all the effort to color match paint with out using paint. If they could have engineered a solution (even using a specific formulation of paint) they would have. Now you can use paint and grout together but F%&$ED when it goes wrong.


----------



## tileking (Nov 13, 2017)

*Using paint mixed with grout*

I have been mixing epoxy driveway paint with grout for 15 years and it works great makes a stain-proof grout. Don't bother asking just try it yourself and never have discolored grout again.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

tileking said:


> I have been mixing epoxy driveway paint with grout for 15 years and it works great makes a stain-proof grout. Don't bother asking just try it yourself and never have discolored grout again.


Yeah, why not be a hack and try untested things on people's houses.

This is a perfect example of why contractors get a bad name.


----------



## tileking (Nov 13, 2017)

*Paint Mixed With Tile Grout*



TNTSERVICES said:


> Yeah, why not be a hack and try untested things in people's houses.
> 
> This is a perfect example of why contractors get a bad name.


The first time I saw epoxy grout was working on hospital showers were porous grout is unsanitary and cannot be used. The first time I saw a latex product used with tile was working for lazy days RV's. The latex was added to the thinset and the grout to create a flexible bond were regular thinset and grout mixes made with water would crack. I have also seen other contractors use 100% silicon to set and grout tile in RV's. Also in rehabilitation facilities with showers have used 100% latex mixed with grout. So if you work a trade it is imperative that you know about all technics and products for all applications if not your a hack lol. Not understanding this is obviously your fallacy and confirms you are a hack LMFAO. 

I encourage anyone reading these comical threads where people with narcissistic personality and very little knowledge persist on being right just google grout and thinset additives then you will discover there are acrylic, latex, urethane, and epoxy mixes made for sanded and unsanded grout used by qualified contractors.

As far as my own experience with the epoxy driveway paint mixed with sanded grout worked great for my outdoor patio and I already had left over epoxy paint so I figured since you can mix latex acrylic and urethanes and epoxy's with grout the epoxy driveway paint was a no-brainer and almost 2 decades later it is still stained free and looks great.

PS there are people from other countries reading in this forum so if your not a contractor and you have no knowledge on the subject don't be ignorant and let your narcissism speak for you it makes Americans look uninformed and uneducated. 
also, don't assume I do residential work I don't waste my time for peanuts I only do commercial work with the occasional exception of mosaic tile in custom pools. I leave the residential work alone so hacks like you can try to make a living.

TNTSERVICES and you Mr. Hack are the reasons residential contractors get a bad name. Up your game Mr. Hack and grow your business and enter into the commercial market where one mistake cost your business or stay in the low paying residential market where you can do your half ass work for a lifetime and never lose your business.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

tileking said:


> The first time I saw epoxy grout was working on hospital showers were porous grout is unsanitary and cannot be used. The first time I saw a latex product used with tile was working for lazy days RV's. The latex was added to the thinset and the grout to create a flexible bond were regular thinset and grout mixes made with water would crack. I have also seen other contractors use 100% silicon to set and grout tile in RV's. Also in rehabilitation facilities with showers have used 100% latex mixed with grout. So if you work a trade it is imperative that you know about all technics and products for all applications if not your a hack lol. Not understanding this is obviously your fallacy and confirms you are a hack LMFAO.
> 
> All of those methods are approved products and methods. Epoxy grout is formulated. It's not adding driveway epoxy to grout. Latex additives are designed to be used in grout. Silicone is also designed to be used with certain grouts. Adding latex paint or driveway epoxy to grout is hackery.
> 
> ...


My website and Facebook page are on my signature line. You can repeat the same boring tired insults, but let's see your work. Let's see your site. Put up or STFU.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

tileking said:


> I have been mixing epoxy driveway paint with grout for 15 years and it works great makes a stain-proof grout. Don't bother asking just try it yourself and never have discolored grout again.





tileking said:


> As far as my own experience with the epoxy driveway paint mixed with sanded grout worked great for my outdoor patio and I already had left over epoxy paint so I figured since you can mix latex acrylic and urethanes and epoxy's with grout the epoxy driveway paint was a no-brainer and almost 2 decades later it is still stained free and looks great.


:laughing:


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

As a lowlife residential contractor I prefer Sir Hack.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

HRH Hack.


----------



## tileking (Nov 13, 2017)

TNTSERVICES said:


> My website and Facebook page are on my signature line. You can repeat the same boring tired insults, but let's see your work. Let's see your site. Put up or STFU.


You have to be a millennial there is no other explanation for your blatant lack of knowledge. What are the three compounds found in latex paint?
Latex, Titanium dioxide, silica the exact ingredients found in latex additive for mortar so you really dont have to be a rocket scientist to understand they are compatable. Epoxy paint is a little different than latex paint it has Nepheline Syenite witch is used as a filler when making porcelain tile Amine salt which is a water proofing agent used in grout sealers Ethylene glycol which is used in tile grout Titanium Dioxide which is used in latex motor additive Dipropylene glycol which is used in epoxy grout Alcohols c12-14 also used in grout sealer Dipropylene glycol also used in grout sealer 2-diethylaminoethanol witch is a curing agent found in epoxy grout products. So every single compound found in epoxy driveway paint is also found in grout and grout sealant and epoxy grout. working with so many commercial products gives one vast knowledge of those products.

You should care more about what people think about America especially after your president Obama made us look like idiots if you don't care what people think about America then that is blatantly selfish and a sing of Narcissism.

PS it was actually 2001 so it was almost 17 years ago so yes almost two decades LMFAO


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

hdavis said:


> HRH Hack.


royals !!!


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

tileking said:


> You have to be a millennial there is no other explanation for your blatant lack of knowledge. What are the three compounds found in latex paint?
> Latex, Titanium dioxide, silica the exact ingredients found in latex additive for mortar so you really dont have to be a rocket scientist to understand they are compatable. Epoxy paint is a little different than latex paint it has Nepheline Syenite witch is used as a filler when making porcelain tile Amine salt which is a water proofing agent used in grout sealers Ethylene glycol which is used in tile grout Titanium Dioxide which is used in latex motor additive Dipropylene glycol which is used in epoxy grout Alcohols c12-14 also used in grout sealer Dipropylene glycol also used in grout sealer 2-diethylaminoethanol witch is a curing agent found in epoxy grout products. So every single compound found in epoxy driveway paint is also found in grout and grout sealant and epoxy grout. working with so many commercial products gives one vast knowledge of those products.
> 
> You should care more about what people think about America especially after your president Obama made us look like idiots if you don't care what people think about America then that is blatantly selfish and a sing of Narcissism.
> ...


When do you have time to be the "tileking" :laughing:. Are you serious? You should be a mix design specialist for Laticrete :whistling. No way I would experiment like you do in my own house, yet a customers. It's just not worth the risk.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

tileking said:


> You have to be a millennial there is no other explanation for your blatant lack of knowledge. What are the three compounds found in latex paint?
> Latex, Titanium dioxide, silica the exact ingredients found in latex additive for mortar so you really dont have to be a rocket scientist to understand they are compatable. Epoxy paint is a little different than latex paint it has Nepheline Syenite witch is used as a filler when making porcelain tile Amine salt which is a water proofing agent used in grout sealers Ethylene glycol which is used in tile grout Titanium Dioxide which is used in latex motor additive Dipropylene glycol which is used in epoxy grout Alcohols c12-14 also used in grout sealer Dipropylene glycol also used in grout sealer 2-diethylaminoethanol witch is a curing agent found in epoxy grout products. So every single compound found in epoxy driveway paint is also found in grout and grout sealant and epoxy grout. working with so many commercial products gives one vast knowledge of those products.
> 
> You should care more about what people think about America especially after your president Obama made us look like idiots if you don't care what people think about America then that is blatantly selfish and a sing of Narcissism.
> ...


I'm 42. So once again you are wrong. 

So again I ask for the manufacturer who has authorized the use of driveway epoxy or latex paints in grout. 

Second, why? Just buy epoxy or urethane grout.

And just because they have some of the same ingredients doesn't mean they are the same. They aren't in the same quantities and there are other ingredients. There is zero reason to use a hack solution when manufacturers make products that will fulfill the need.

Why should I care what other countries think of the US? They need to care what we think about them.

Your assumption that I voted for Obama is another error. You just keep showing more and more of your ignorance. MAGA baby!

You said 15, not me. And 17 isn't almost 2 decades. You needed to inflate the number to make it seem more legit. Just say 17 next time, not 15 or 2 decades. 

So let's see that website and work. What's your company name again? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LLand (Jun 27, 2019)

Sorry to jump on an old thread, was wondering about this myself.

I don't think this question is bogus. Did you try it? What was the result? 

Acrylic and Latex are both polymer type products, correct? So wouldn't mixing them into a sanded grout essentially just make the grout polymer modified. Most of the more expensive water proofing systems currently available are a mixture of grout and latex or acrylic type polymers, no? 

As for the warranty being voided, basically sneezing while applying a product seems to void its warranty. So if it waterproofing failure you are concerned about, make sure you have that taken care of in your underlayment. If it is a cracking issue, it seems that adding a polymer to your grout would help prevent it. If it is color fading you are worried about, only time will tell. It seems that people are redoing their bathrooms more frequently than the full lifespan of a product anyhow.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

LLand said:


> Sorry to jump on an old thread, was wondering about this myself.
> 
> I don't think this question is bogus. Did you try it? What was the result?
> 
> ...


Most redo their bathroom every 15-25 years. Most of my clients are at the 20-25 year mark, so I disagree with that as well.


----------



## srgabbard (Mar 4, 2021)

I don't think this question is bogus either, and I came here having thought of it for a small job I am DIYing. I am a polymer chemist and a semi-pro DIYer, and simply wondered whether I could do this because I haven't found the right grout colorant. I know to a certainty that in reasonable quantities paint added to concrete is a winner, not only adding color but adding a bit of flexibility as well, not unlike adding short fibers. Grout chemistry and concrete chemistry are effectively the same. Adding latex or acrylic paint is more or less like going from unmodified to modified thinset. So the issue isn't fundamental compatibility, it is whether, in the amounts needed to produce the color, the other additives in paint (binders, surfactants, viscosity modifiers) would pose a problem. It would be 'better' to use the colorants from the paint store. It would also be likely better to use supercheap paint to get the color package without all the sophisticated additives that make higher-end latexes self-level and flow correctly off the brush. So if I were to do this, I'd get the most highly colored paint in the correct color family of the cheapest paint so I could uses the least amount possible. However, having said ALL of that, why couldn't you used white thinset in lieu of white grout? Because the thinset is an adhesive and the grout is not. In a tiny repair job, it is likely fine. But on a larger scale it would respond to thermal and mechanical stress differently than straight grout and likely fail the tile with enough stress. So the science question here is what does adding paint do to grout flexibility, binding, coefficients of expansion, breathing etc. Manufacturers would never endorse a hack without testing it. They have no motivation to test it and their liability lawyers would tell you that you are 'off the page'. But that is them CYAing, not being chemists/formulators. A small amount of paint is quite likely to make the grout sticker, more water resistant and less likely to crack. Too much and it may interfere with the hydration process of the cement by encapsulation and reduce the integrity/strength. So the answer may be 'it depends'. Harsh words aside, it SHOULD work in small amounts based upon the science, and none of the pros here would endorse it for the same reasons the mfg'ers won't. No call-backs, no premature failures, no hacks that could result in thousands of dollars in liability that their insurance companies would disallow the claims for, because they made stuff up.


----------



## Half-fast Eddie (Aug 21, 2020)

Youmighttryinsertingacoupleofparagraphbreaksinyourpost, itmakesforeasierreading.


----------



## srgabbard (Mar 4, 2021)

Half-fast Eddie said:


> Youmighttryinsertingacoupleofparagraphbreaksinyourpost, itmakesforeasierreading.


Agreedididntrealizebeforeitpostedsorry


----------



## Djea3 (Jul 6, 2020)

tileking said:


> *Using paint mixed with grout*
> 
> I have been mixing epoxy driveway paint with grout for 15 years and it works great makes a stain-proof grout. Don't bother asking just try it yourself and never have discolored grout again.


That kind of makes sense as I have had industrial floors epoxy coated similarly. They mixed sand and epoxy and troweled smooth, then another coat of epoxy over the sand as a finish coat. No shrinking, HELLA GOOD stregth like added over 10,000 psi with only an inch or less of sand (maybe more). But the epoxy was 3 part if I remember. Even had the baseboard area coved up the wall. Grout would not detract from this in any way, in fact It might give considerably more strength.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

This is one helluva zombie post....it just keeps getting brought back from the dead.

Add whatever you want to whatever you want... just don't try to pass it off as acceptable professional practice. 

When things go wrong, AND THEY DO, I want a supply house, outside rep and manufacturer to help ease the pain of fixing it. My clients, reputation and money are too important to risk with folksy down on the farm shade tree huckster snake oil my daddy did it this way grout formula BS. 

Some people have 20 years of experience... others have 1 year, 20 times.


----------



## Elaine1948 (Oct 30, 2021)

Pete'sfeets said:


> maybe you could use cement dyes, but what are you really saving, geeze I remember parents being psychotically cheap after living through the great depression, is it got to happen again?


Apparently you can use acrylic paint.


----------

